# My video review of the Giant Trance E+ SX PRO ebike



## Wazzatron (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm pretty particular about geometry and so let's just say I had my doubts about this bike based on the numbers I saw on paper. I was pretty surprised!


----------



## Beaker555 (Mar 9, 2019)

Awesome review, I have the next model down the E+1 Pro orange and black and love it. Pretty much the same bike measurement wise but no Kashima, gx eagle, 36 float and DPS shock. 
Here in NZ it is the best value for money by far, I paid $6100 for mine they retail for $7200 but they are out there cheaper if you shop around. 
Trade me currently have one for $5790.00
Only trouble is not enough riding time yet 
Thanks for the review


----------

